# bottom fairing and paint



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi guys,
My Northstar 727 is coming out of the water next month and I plan on a complete bottom job. I want to fair the bottom and cast iron keel, barrier coat it and apply bottom paint. Can anyone offer any suggestions as to type of bottom paint for maximum performance and/or a book on fairing for performance?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Brian,

If I remember correctly you sail on a fresh water lake. I would think that you need minimal antifouling protection. Baltiplate and VC 17 are generally seen as the best racing finishes and should be adequate for fresh water condtions. As to fairing or barrier coating. I like WEST Systems or MAS epoxies. International Paints also have a very good barrier coat system but I have never actually used any of that product system myself. WEST System had a very good monograph on fairing bottoms and keels. 

Jeff


----------



## capnjim02 (Jul 25, 2002)

Brion;
I agree with Jeff partially. I have used both racing finishes on my O''Day 30 on the Chesapeake. However I much prefer the VC offshore. I used the vc17 one year and did''nt like the thinness of it. vc offshore is a lot thicker with more copper and holds up to frequent scrubbing better. cost is almost the same. I used Baltoplate a couple of years and did''nt like the fact that it builds up and has to be stripped periodically. I put mine on with an airless, I REPEAT, ----AIRLESS---- sprayer and it lays down paint very flat so it requires minimal sanding to get a finish as smooth as a new gel coat. It does''nt waste any paint either, every thing you spray goes on the boat and stays on the boat. I use 3qt to do my bottom and theres still some left on the bottom at the end of the season. I scrub 2 times a month from early may to late October. I kiss sand first w/220 then switch to 400 lightly and finish w/600.
Now as to barrier coating I did mine 11 years ago and used interlux 2000 and was very happy with results. Havn''t seen one blister come back. You did''nt say whether you were coating because you have a problem or whether its for protection against future possibilities. If you have a blister problem then the best and most reliable system is to peel the gel coat. I''ve heard of too many problems people have had in blisters comming back after a few years if the gel coat isn''t removed. The experts also say to peel and not to sand blast hull. One final word, interlux says you can put bottom paint on without sanding if done within a certain number of hrs. of last coat. Don''t believe it, it will peel.
I have been very happy with West Epoxies for fairing.
good luck and fast sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is your boat in saltwater or freshwater? Interlux VC 17 is a great freshwater paint but I certainly wouldn't use it in saltwater. Pettit Trinidad (not a performance paint really) or Interlux Baltoplate or VC Offshore are supposed to be great saltwater paints. I'm a Great Lakes sailor so I haven't used either of those myself.

The Interlux Watertite filler is a great 2-part epoxy fairing compound. The Interfill is also a good one and a little easier to sand. The West System Epoxy with the 407 filler is also a tried and true fairing system. 

The Interlux Interprotect 2000 is my favorite barrier coat. Don't skimp on coats. You really do need a certain thickness to protect the gelcoat from osmotic blistering (Length x Beam x .85/60 = the number of gallons needed of Interprotect). Also, the time between the last coat of barrier coat and the first coat of bottom paint is critical. Best to apply the last coat of barrier coat in the morning and put the bottom paint on that afternoon. If you use vinyl paints like Baltoplate or Offshore then you need to let the Interprotect cure for 24 hours, then sand and apply paint.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

as with most it really depend on salt vs fresh water - i live and keep my boat in miami where just about anything grows in the warm water here - 13 months ago i painted with micron 66 - i had to pull it this week to replace a cutlass and the bottom looks like it has just been painted - everyone in the yard were impressed with the results of the micron
chuck and soulmates


----------

